
Show HN: Write a message to the Blockchain with JavaScript - LAMike
http://blockchainpie.com/blockchain-tutorial-bitcoin-message/
======
plugnburn
Thanks for an interesting sharing. And for RushWallet reference: I had a hard
time of finding a good alternative to now-defunct InstaWallet.

~~~
LAMike
Nice! Thanks for checking it out I appreciate it

